# Going from Green to Orange.



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Always had to John Deeres in the garage, and aside from a few light disappointments, they've both been excellent machines. Recently, my John Deere 316 just plain and simply wore out and was getting too hard to get parts for, as John Deere has made it almost impossible to get deck parts for it, the engine manufacturer has discontinued the motor line that is in my mower. After looking high and low at a replacement John Deere mower, I quickly realized that the dealer, as well as folks selling their used machines, think these things are made of eternal life, gold and diamonds. The final slap in the face was when I looked at the Kubota line up and realized that for $5000 at the green place, I was getting a 12 year old machine with a blown, but soon to be rebuilt motor, that was minimal in build quality to a certain extent. I discovered that I could buy a Kubota diesel unit brand new with 4 wheel drive for under $9,500, whereas at the John Deere dealer, you couldn't even touch anything with a diesel until you hit $13,000 and was still a couple thousand away from getting 4 wheel drive. I also got tired of the dealers attitude about the green stuff, and the arrogance when I mentioned I was looking at Kubota. The arguement was incredibly stupid I tell you! Both John Deere dealers were the same. I went down to the Kubota dealer, and for an extra $3000, I bought a 5 year old 1,600 pound BX 2200 with a sweet running 3 cylinder diesel engine, 4 whhel drive, a the hugest smile you ever saw on a guy in your life! Coming to my place next week, is my Kubota BX 2200, that will be taking the 316s parking spot in our garage! The 316 was a superb machine, and I really hate to see it go, but when John Deere drops the ball on a model, trying to get you to come back and buy a new unit, and when I realized that the front wheels rode on bushings rather than having actual bearings..... I think I had had enough of the "John Deere is the absolute best, period," attitude! When the BX shows up, I'll be sure to put up some pictures of it. I gotta tell you too.... That 3 cylinder diesel runs smoother than anything I've ever heard in a mower / sub compact tractor.  Just absolute butter!


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Guess that little Kubota will make those JD salesmen, GREEN with envy.  You will really enjoy your BX2200, good move on your part. Bye


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Say it ain't so...Deere to Bota. 

Don't forget action pics.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I must admit I was always biased. Always thought John deere was it. That little BX 2200 in many ways, is actually tougher than my 42 HP Deere. I want to replace the 990 now with something in the 48 HP range that's orange, but not for a few years now..


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

" I want to replace the 990 now with something in the 48 HP range that's orange, but not for a few years now.."

Just enough time get list for goodies..HST,Block of rear remotes,Cab w/ heat an AC,Chains,orange trans fusion. etc.etc.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Thomas said:


> " I want to replace the 990 now with something in the 48 HP range that's orange, but not for a few years now.."
> 
> Just enough time get list for goodies..HST,Block of rear remotes,Cab w/ heat an AC,Chains,orange trans fusion. etc.etc.


Thomas, I like your style man!


----------

